# Gotta Love Al-Emarati...



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I seem to recall a local guy a few years back did this sort of thing - known variously as Balushi/Metal Prest amongst (many) others, he had a blog (now gone) and all he did was wind people up.

It seems that this guy is doing the same, or do you think he's telling the truth?

Here

and

Here

The only thing is, it would appear that there are a number of different writers,. This show's their links...

He does seem to have a chip on his shoulder...

Or is just for effect?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you for sharing Andy Capp. He does seem to have a chip on his shoulder. Maybe his wife/girlfriend left him for an Indian man!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

Hmmm, where do I even start with this? Wait, I know - the guy is a racist, mysogenistic pig. 

This is hate mongering, pure and simple. I don't care whether or not he's "only" trying to wind people up. It's disgusting, but the sad thing is that if people respond to his/their blog, the author(s) will just get more attention, wind more people up, and so the hate mongering will go on.

OK, so much for the sugar coating  This is only a mild version of what I really think


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Unimpressed by the title of this thread and disgusted by the content of the blog, as is everyone I have spoken to.

-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

I love is answers to try and cover his statement.
What sorty of idiot is he..............................????


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There was honestly so much I wanted to say, but decided not to, simply because my countrymen are the ones being targeted and my reaction is more emotional than objective. Think the one about the plane crash is totally uncalled for. How can such people sleep at night?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The thing is though, the TRA will block other blogs (like secret dubai's) that (allegedly) said bad things about the Emirates. Isn't this worse?

And Elphaba, tongue was firmly in cheek with the title.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Some things are just not suitable for joking about. Not when the event is so recent.

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

fair comment below... the guy is sick, nobody should take it personal...

sammy says: 
2:30 AM 
spoken like a true muslim. i hope not all emiratees are as stupid as you. giving us real muslims a bad name. Hmar!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

His whole statement and and answers made me feel sick.
We all know this world has a lot of sicko's in it and here is one that is so open about his feelings towards fellow humans.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

stewart said:


> His whole statement and and answers made me feel sick.
> We all know this world has a lot of sicko's in it and here is one that is so open about his feelings towards fellow humans.


I don't know why he feels so priviledged about his nationality over the Indians. There are good and bad people everywhere and he is definitely not on the top of the list... I could even assume that he has Indian blood and trying to reject it very hard by his agressive attitude...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh no Ella.....he does NOT have any Indian blood in him. He's just a very bitter, vindictive person.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Here is what the creators of that blog had to say about their blog 2 weeks back

*Abdullah and Fahad, 26-year-old Emirati men who manage Al Emarati, a blog on life in the UAE, publish their posts in English because they want to change the misconceptions that many westerners and expatriates have about the UAE, Abdullah wrote in an e-mail to Gulf News.

"We blog in English as that is the idea behind our site, having an English site that is written by Emiratis and contains a real version of the UAE," he wrote. "Especially today, with so many stories and misconceptions about the UAE in the media and online, we decided that having a local home-grown site in English would help even out these misconceptions*

Changing misconceptions indeed! 
With comments like that people will think the misconception was believing they were gentle, civilized folk!
I pray that people like him dont represent "true version of the UAE"


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> *Abdullah and Fahad, 26-year-old Emirati men who manage Al Emarati, a blog on life in the UAE, publish their posts in English because they want to change the misconceptions that many westerners and expatriates have about the UAE, Abdullah wrote in an e-mail to Gulf News.
> *


*

26-year-old kids, whose Indian nanny many years ago didn't give them chocolate and asked them to do homework, so they decided to revenge to the whole indian population... it's not even worth of discussion... i am sure educated civilized emiratis do not support this vulgar approach...*


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

On 2nd thoughts, maybe he was being sarcastic !


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you read some more of the blog you will see that this is not a one-off. Vile people.

-


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

Vile - Couldn't agree with you more, Elphaba

The word evil comes to mind too when people spout such blatant hatred


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Really disgusting. Especially his cartoons on the Pope. Give another religion, I'm sure there would have been a ban and fatwa on the artist!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Just plain SICK people as far I am concerned doing an injustice for the good Emirates that I do know.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

|James| said:


> Especially his cartoons on the Pope. Give another religion, I'm sure there would have been a ban and fatwa on the artist!


Sorry, can't agree with you here. Dutch artist (can't even call him artist) draw caricature of Prophet Mohammed and the whole Europe found it normal while it was a huge insalt to the whole Islamic World.


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

Wow... If you don't like his page/blog, I hope you know to keep your comments on this site (instead of theirs) to keep them from getting the attention they desperately seek.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Sorry, can't agree with you here. Dutch artist (can't even call him artist) draw caricature of Prophet Mohammed and the whole Europe found it normal while it was a huge insalt to the whole Islamic World.


And this is lesser?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

|James| said:


> And this is lesser?


James - it was another Ella _whoosh_ moment.




If anyone reads other comments on that blog they will see what thoroughly nasty characters the perpetuators are. Their comments about the little boy killed at the mosque are sickening, as are their thoughts on rape. 

No wonder there are tensions between locals and expats.

-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

The Hero said:


> Wow... If you don't like his page/blog, I hope you know to keep your comments on this site (instead of theirs) to keep them from getting the attention they desperately seek.


I have no intentions of going near their site again, once was enough.
I have read enough to make my stomach churn.
The site should be shut down.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The more people who report it to Al Ameen the better...

Al Ameen

-


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

didn't read the whole thing, don't really wanna have an insight into his twisted mind


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> The more people who report it to Al Ameen the better...
> 
> Al Ameen
> 
> -


Thanks Elph, that was my next question.
All should get on board with this one.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah I will do it


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

I will as well


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> James - it was another Ella _whoosh_ moment.
> 
> No wonder there are tensions between locals and expats.
> 
> -


Thank you Elphaba, you love me too much, don't you? :eyebrows:

Pitty that because of a small group of sick racists people get wrong prospective of cultures and religions... It's not acceptable if they attach their sick ideas to any religion as they definitely don't belong to any, unless it's the one serving the dark side...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Thank you Elphaba, you love me too much, don't you? :eyebrows:
> 
> Pitty that because of a small group of sick racists people get wrong prospective of cultures and religions... It's not acceptable if they attach their sick ideas to any religion as they definitely don't belong to any, unless it's the one serving the dark side...


I am just amused that certain comments go whooshing way over your head. 


Please don't suggest that any religion 'serves the dark side'. That is almost as bad as the posts on that blog. Tolerance is required from all to make a better world.

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I am just amused that certain comments go whooshing way over your head.
> 
> 
> Please don't suggest that any religion 'serves the dark side'. That is almost as bad as the posts on that blog. Tolerance is required from all to make a better world.
> ...


you didn't get my comment... i say they don't belong to any religion unless that bad one, cuz what they do can't be a good religion... anyway we never understand each others


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> you didn't get my comment... i say they don't belong to any religion unless that bad one, cuz what they do can't be a good religion... anyway we never understand each others


I know exactly what you are trying to imply and am advising you not to go there...

-


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

How blonde is blonde enough


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> How blonde is blonde enough


no such thing as blonde enough!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks like the offending items have been deleted/blocked now.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And now a sensible reply from an old (in terms of blogging) guy, moryarti...

Here

The blog and all the bile has been removed now btw.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Looks like the offending items have been deleted/blocked now.


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> And now a sensible reply from an old (in terms of blogging) guy, moryarti...
> 
> Here
> 
> The blog and all the bile has been removed now btw.


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> And now a sensible reply from an old (in terms of blogging) guy, moryarti...
> 
> Here
> 
> The blog and all the bile has been removed now btw.


Let's hope there aren't any more of them, but if so, action will be taken to remove the blog. It's great that people from this forum logged their objections, which was no doubt helped to get rid of it :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

victory!


----------



## SarahM (May 26, 2010)

Yaay for Al Emarati being blocked , the author was a low life and hurt alot of sentiments !


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont have my special tool on... but did uae internet just block it or is it actually pulled down from the host?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It's been pulled, blocked too, but even via vpn it's been pulled.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> It's been pulled, blocked too, but even via vpn it's been pulled.


Well done team. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------

